# الحق ارقام موبايلي خدمة حلا رصيد 30 ريال بسعر100ريال فقط



## هاني الغامدي (31 مارس 2011)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد حبيت اجبلكم ارقام موبايلي
خدمة حلا وفيها رصيد 30 ريال طبعا الارقام بسعر100 ريـــال الحق ولا ماتلحق الارقام جديده طبعا

كتااااااااااالي
1_ 0565801112
2_ 0560481110تم البيع
3_ 0560543335تم البيع 
4_ 0563332504
5_ 0560283334
6_ 0567411120
7_ 0564895444تم البيع
8_ 0544423780
9_ 0544471567
10_ 0544478347
الي يبي رقم يتصل على جوالي اذا ماتم الرد يرسل رساله وانشاء الله يتم الرد عليه ونقول تستاهل الرقم بمشية الله

للتفاهم - 0566661834​


----------



## tjarksa (6 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الحق ارقام موبايلي خدمة حلا رصيد 30 ريال بسعر100ريال فقط*

ما عندك شي يبدأ 

054444


----------

